# Internet randomly crashes with Installshield



## GarglingGlass (Aug 18, 2008)

I've been having this problem for about a month now and it's annoying as hell.

Randomly while browsing the internet, installshield updater will crash and with it will go my internet connection. My tray indicated that I'm still connected to the internet but I am not. My PC is hardwired, first to the modem and now through an N600 router but that makes no difference. Everything else on my network remains connected. 

Disabling and enabling my onboard ethernet doesn't work, and when I use a wireless connection with a USB adapter the same thing happens. The only solution is to restart the PC and works again as tho nothing happened... until Installshield randomly crashes again. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Installshield should only appear when an installation is trying to be installed. It could be that your network driver is trying to reinstall itself. Have you tried to manually uninstall it and reinstall it?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, Right click the* devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated _Device Manager,_ are there any devices with yellow flags?


----------

